# Hand Paw Advice



## Jaseface (May 5, 2013)

So I have been working on my ref sheet to figure out how I want my hand paws to look like.  I know that I wont be doing any paw pads on them but I'm torn between two different coloring patterns on them so I guess Ill ask here and see which one I should end up doing since I am having a hard time deciding.

Ref Sheet One

In this ref sheet I have the bottom of the paws white and the tops purple.

Ref Sheet Two

In this ref sheet I have the fingers all white and the rest of the paw purple

Since I am torn between the two I am opening this up to you guys for comments and Ideas on which one I should do.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 8, 2013)

This is a hard one, I guess I kinda like the 1st one more. With tops purple. I think its because when the only the fingers are all white it kinda looks odd to me, but I like having some white visible on the top. Damn, is there a way you could add a hint of white on the top?

I really wasn't helpful at all, sorry


----------



## Jaseface (May 8, 2013)

It's Ok I have a few days before my fur gets here to decide but it's a tough decision


----------



## DerpyTurtle (May 8, 2013)

I always adore white toes, but the first one would be much easier to make if you're at all concerned with that. You'd just have to sew the two pieces together like normal in two different colors. With white fingers you have to sew every fingertip together, on each side. (Unless you paint the purple on.)


----------



## Jaseface (May 9, 2013)

I think Im going to go with the white fingers/toes I got home from work and my fur has already came in the mail.  Its like a week early from when I was expecting it to come lol


----------



## Hutch (May 9, 2013)

It would all depend on your sewing and patterning skills.  I personally like the first one with just the white on one side and the purple on the other, however the second one would stand out a little more to people.  Be sure and post pictures of when they are done  would love to see them.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 9, 2013)

Hutch said:


> sewing and patterning skills.



Yupp, I'm just gonna take the easy way out and have mine made for me when I do one.


----------



## Jaseface (May 9, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> Yupp, I'm just gonna take the easy way out and have mine made for me when I do one.



I did the easy way with the head and tail lol but the rest of the suit im doin on my own with a little help from my aunt.  right now I have masking tape everywhere trying to get the pattern for my feet its crazy with the hands most likely will have to hand sew it and so far the pattern I have for them is a very basic pattern.  just traced around my hands and added some extra space to it but I haven't put them together with my test fabric yet I feel like with the fur here now I have fallen behind on the whole project for some reason



Hutch said:


> It would all depend on your sewing and patterning skills. I personally like the first one with just the white on one side and the purple on the other, however the second one would stand out a little more to people. Be sure and post pictures of when they are done would love to see them.



Any tips on what kind of stitch to use since I have to hand sew these.  I think the one I know how to do is a blanket stitch but im not too sure about it


----------



## Jaseface (May 9, 2013)

So here is a test of my hand paw pattern after sewing it together I know what style I am going to do and I have to figure out how short I need to shave the fur on the hand cause not shaved It looks well




very bulky lol.  This is not the colors my hands will be I just have a ton of green that I won't be using so since its the same fabric I decided to use some of it as tester fabric.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (May 9, 2013)

I agree, that's a tough decision, seeing as they both look nice...

Why not do a little of both? A white palm, in addition to white fingertips. So the palm/bottom half is completely white, and the top is purple with white fingers. Maybe you could try it out on the ref sheet to see how it looks.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 10, 2013)

You also could do each hand different 



Jaseface said:


> I did the easy way with the head and tail lol but the rest of the suit im doin on my own with a little help from my aunt.  right now I have masking tape everywhere trying to get the pattern for my feet its crazy with the hands most likely will have to hand sew it and so far the pattern I have for them is a very basic pattern.  just traced around my hands and added some extra space to it but I haven't put them together with my test fabric yet I feel like with the fur here now I have fallen behind on the whole project for some reason



Let me know how it goes. I pretty good when it comes to construction and fixing things. I've done some really nice wood/fiberglass work and I'm guessing the sewing isn't all that different. Probably less sticky, turns out epoxy or polyurethane is realllly sticky. Whats all the green fur from?


----------



## Jaseface (May 10, 2013)

Its for the two markings on my back but the min i could order was a yard so i have way more than i need


----------

